

WordPress: What is an optimal CMS experience? - mellasc
http://www.webinsation.com/what-does-an-optimal-cms-user-experience-look-like/

======
mellasc
Last week, we talked about several specific problems with WordPress. I know I
said this week we were going to look at some solutions. But in thinking about
the problems mentioned, I realized that it was more important to first go over
some key user experience (UX) principles before discussing specific solutions.

So this week we will look at what an optimal CMS user experience should look
like. We’ll outline the groundwork needed to create a really good editing
experience in WordPress, and any other CMS.

Keep reading... [http://www.webinsation.com/what-does-an-optimal-cms-user-
exp...](http://www.webinsation.com/what-does-an-optimal-cms-user-experience-
look-like/)

